# Anyone know where this is???



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

I stumbled across this whilst browsing courses on the web, However it doesn't say where it is. Anyone know? Is it a real course or just a good bit of computer work? Either way, i'd love to play there.










Cheers


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

not sure sorry but yes it looks like a great course!


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Thats my summer place... we only use it a few times a year.

Seriously that place looks beautiful! I would love to play there.

Hope someone recognizes it and it is not a CGI pic. We can call it Paradise Greens till we find out.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

That's Broken Tee's back yard because the snow pack is melting. Actually I think it's Fillmore, Utah. Maybe not.

here's your answer; http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...66ACEEF66D54B3D6278A92913A6AFB10E7637&first=0

read the discription


----------



## crabapple (Aug 5, 2011)

have no idea about it


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is not a picture of an actual golf course. I posted the wrong link above. This one explains it better; 

Golf Course Islands Wallpaper - Golf Wallpapers

It's just a Wallpaper made up of several other picture related to golf courses.

Perhaps we could use in our fantasy Golf game...... :laugh:


----------



## JazMajor (Aug 10, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> This is not a picture of an actual golf course. I posted the wrong link above. This one explains it better;
> 
> Golf Course Islands Wallpaper - Golf Wallpapers
> 
> ...


ahahahah nice one! it's a jaw-dropping view and i was anxiously scrolling down to know where the gorgeous golf course is until I read your post. LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

:laugh:

So I guess the couple hours spent on Google Earth was a waste of time... but at least I now know the name of each of the Great Lakes, and the 1,000 lakes just north of there.:laugh:


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

i know where it is. its on earth lol. just kidding


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Very difficult to say... Looks like a great course!!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Isn't that the hotel they used in that scary movie "The Shining"?


----------



## brianrey87 (Oct 4, 2011)

so it's not an actual golf course?:laugh:

would be nice to play there though.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

is it would great if it was a real course


----------



## Gifted Golfer (Jan 26, 2012)

*Anyone know where this is*

Is's beautiful wherever it is....Would love to play golf there!


----------



## GemmaD (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunning, just did a quick search and looks like these: island golf courses - Google Search


----------



## Gifted Golfer (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish it was in Florida..I'd visit.


----------

